# co2? plants for my betta tank



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so I recently got a bananna plant for thisbe's tank wich since has been upgraded from 2 to 20 gal and I wouls like to add more plants but I heard I would need a co2 diffuser I tried to do research but only found diy difusers and places to buy them so my questions are: do I need one? Why are they totatlly necessary? Will they in any way harm my fish? And if anyone could just fill me in on anything I need to know about them this is my first ever live plant and I want to get a sorority started with all live plants for my girls since it would be best for them


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wrote this for someone else here but here. Let me know if you have any questions. Thats my generator and diffuser design haha



Hadouken441 said:


> Ok Ill help haha
> 
> Supplies
> 
> ...


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> I wrote this for someone else here but here. Let me know if you have any questions. Thats my generator and diffuser design haha


How often do I need to change the concoction?
Do I realy need to hav a chek valve? I have one but I don't think it works 
Will it affect anything else in my tank? 
Do I need to keep the co2 content @ a certain level?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

The only way to control the co2 level is by how much// how little yeast you add. More means more bubbles, less means less bubbles.

Check valve is just used incase your tube for someone reason decides to back cyphin and you get a yeast bomb in your tank (lost 3 tetras this way) you dont need it if your Co2 generator is at a higher level than your tank (bookshelve, window ledge, etc.)

It affects everything else in a good way. Co2 lowers your PH but not at a high level. Keeps your water super super clean.

You change the concoction about every 2-3 weeks. Or when your second bottle filled with water starts to not bubble anymore (you'll no what i mean )

Oh and to update the diffuser part. Just buy a Ceramic Stone. A lot cleaner looking and it diffuses bubbles really really finely.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome ^-^ I have all I need then except the sponge lol Ill prolly find one laying around  thankyou so mutch ^-^


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont worry about making the half bottle with sponge if you havent already made it yet!! But if you did no worries man haha! Show some pics when your done mate


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't got around to it yet I'm waiting for the 2 liter of pepsi to get empty  we don't drink alotta soda @ my house lol so I don't need the halfbottle an sponge? Why? What's it for? Or just makes it look spiffy?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

It makes finer bubbles and the water will diffuse the co2 better. and you dont have to look at an ugly half bottle haha


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I just realized I could use my undergravel filter insted of a halfbottle with airstone since itsprettymuch the same thing minus the sponge or is it better to have the stone @ the bottom of the tank since the undergravel filter releases them @ the top of the tank?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

to be honest just try it out! what make work for me may not work for you. Try your method and if you feel it doesnt dissolve co2 fast enough then try something else! I just barely ordered this last night so i should get it next week. Maybe you can get it too. Free shipping!!

http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=nano-co2-diffuser&cName=co2-equipment-diffuser


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost bought that glass peice from ebay but I wasn't sure if it would work if the rest is diy lol


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

it should work great. just get it from that site i showed you. Its way sleek lookin too haha


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

lol ill have to save up for it lol but it looks way worth it


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

i finally got it all set up but theres hardly any bubbles =/ i kno there arent any airleaks i hotglued them all shut how often dose urs release bubbles?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm... in the second bottle how many bubbles are you getting a second?? Mines about 1-2 bubbles a second and I have a constant flow of co2 in my tank. The co2 generator (2 liter) works better when the water is a little warmer. Maybe it will start going crazy when its warmer during the day haha!! Oh I should have told ya this but a great way to make sure your getting enough co2 in the water is by having the diffuser set near the intake of the filter so it gets sucked up, mixed with the water, and spit back out!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Hadouken441 said:


> Hmm... in the second bottle how many bubbles are you getting a second?? Mines about 1-2 bubbles a second and I have a constant flow of co2 in my tank. The co2 generator (2 liter) works better when the water is a little warmer. Maybe it will start going crazy when its warmer during the day haha!! Oh I should have told ya this but a great way to make sure your getting enough co2 in the water is by having the diffuser set near the intake of the filter so it gets sucked up, mixed with the water, and spit back out!


Hmm sometimes I get one or 2 a sec. But now its like 2 a min,,,,well its alredy bakeing over here I'll put it in the window for maximum sun contact
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont do it too hot you might kill the yeast haha! hmm... maybe your bottles arent screwed on tight enough?? Did you dissolve the sugar then add the yeast?? Im sorry this isnt working out the right way for you!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

ya there on tight i put it in the window and im now getting 2 bubbles a second in the counter i just moved the airstone under the filter intake so that it would mix better when the bubbles start comeing out


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

great! show me a picture of your plants and setup!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

this is the basic setup ive moved the co2 system to the window for more heat the first batch failed after about 4 days and never really bubbled into the tank so i changed the 2 liter bottle for a 1.48 liter it bubbled for a few miniutes and no longer into the tank the im waiting to see if the sun will help this batch and if it dose imma make a reactor to better mix in the co2 i also added a few stocks of green ludwigia =)


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice! In a month contact me and I'll try to hook you up with some micro sword (the fast growing kind) Makes a good lawn.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

cool tank


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Awsome ^-^ I'm loving the real plants they look so much better then my fake ones only thing is I donthave so much luck with my co2 setups and I'm almost out of yeast =/ imma see if I can get away with getting the hagen co2 system refill thingys an just putting them in my liter bottle lol their co2 system is prettymuch the same setup as the diy set up except I think their refills are kinda like tabs


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im not gonna tell you how to spend your money but the tabs ingredients are sugar, yeast, and baking soda haha. But if you feel it works better go for it.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just thinking about trying it to see if I have better luck with it because my new batch stopped bubbling through the airstone the day after I made it =/


----------

